# Reign of Fire---good creature feature



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Reign of Fire, for what it was, was an excellent movie. Okay I had LOTS of problems with some of the technical things, like how long can a friggin helicopter fly on a tank of fuel. But I got over that in a hurry.

The premise of the movie is a simple one. Dragons of folklore come back to life in modern day Earth and quickly destroy civilization. The story then begins in 2020 (another pet peave...why didn't the say "20 years from now" or whatever so the movie would not be dated?). The story revolves around the man who as a kid was the first to see a dragon. He and his "tribe" end up in a castle in Northumbridge where they deal with trying to survive.

The special effects are no less than awesome. The Dragons themselves look like they could fly. They seem to be modeled after the dragon in "Dragon Slayer".

The action is riveting. And the best part is that at no time did you have a screaming chick just standing there waiting to be eaten while the hero has to go back to save her.

Though I never found the movie "scary", I did find it very entertaining (after I shut my brain off from trying to make sense of their universe). No unnecessary profanity. No unnecessary gore (there was gore, but it wasn't to the point of being disgusting), good acting, good story, and increadible visual effects. What else could I ask from a creature feature?

See ya
Tony


----------

